# Toolcat and blade picture



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

so what do ya think, i will probably invest in a set of tire chains, do you think the Toolcat will do itwesport 

The blade is a 10'X4' viking i think Or a REALY big Western


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like that set up could work nicely! What type of places will you plow with that? Do the toolcats have float controls for the loader?


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

What does that thing weigh?...it looks like to much for the little cat. At the very least you need to lose the turf tires or use chains and/or lug tires. Ballast will be a must. Nothing bigger than an 8 foot pusher is recommended for the TC, I have every available snow attachment for my 05 and JMO but I think you are pushing it just a bit to much...let me know how it works.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good PJ but don't put an animal on that thing or your next thread will be how to straighten a boom on a TC. LOL Paint it green and it will push it for sure. LOL


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with snowcan, you are going to have to add some weight to that thing.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

the pic was realy more of a joke i don't think the thing will even pick it up, the blade don't look that big in the pic but it came off of a military 6X6 i was going to put it on a FWA tractor but i thought i would take a quick pic first 

here is what the blade realy goes on


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

you've got too much time on your hand powerjoke


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

flairlandscape;417054 said:


> you've got too much time on your hand powerjoke


Tell me about it i have been stuck in the house (back surgery) and i am only workin about half a day now


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

powerjoke;417082 said:


> Tell me about it i have been stuck in the house (back surgery) and i am only workin about half a day now


Do you do landscaping as your "summer" job??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

no actually i am an Excavator, i have always had back prob. but this is what finished it off so now i can't run equip as much as i used to i guess, at least for the next 6mo it's o.k. cause we don't do nothin in the winter other than snow anyway


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

yikes! that must have been a hard fall! I'm surprised it tipped over even though you had the wheels turned in that way - usually they're a lot tipsier when you're turned the other way, eh


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;417196 said:


> no actually i am an Excavator, i have always had back prob. but this is what finished it off so now i can't run equip as much as i used to i guess, at least for the next 6mo it's o.k. cause we don't do nothin in the winter other than snow anyway


You think it would have hurt your head more then your back. My back is my weakest link too. Good luck with the recovery.


----------

